

Online Anonymity Box Puts You a Mile Away from Your IP Address - ca98am79
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/online-anonymity-box-puts-mile-away-ip-address/?mbid=nl_070115

======
noonespecial
I'm sure there's plenty of use cases for this... but I personally can't think
of anything I can do online that would make the authorities more dangerous to
me than dropping of an antenna laden, home-made looking spy-box at my local
coffee joint.

------
ikeboy
Posted recently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811218)

------
jrcii
I'm not sure how this works, because 900 MHz is a ham band, the FCC forbids
encrypted communication over this frequency

~~~
ars
It is, but 900MHz is also used as the cordless phone band, and those are often
encrypted.

------
thoman23
Now you just need those face-morphing pills that Tom Cruise takes in Minority
Report to avoid being caught on video tape sneaking around your local public
library with some sort of transmogrifier-looking device.

~~~
spdub
Not quite the face-morphing pills you're looking for, but something to the
same effect [http://cvdazzle.com/](http://cvdazzle.com/)

------
siliconc0w
I'll stick with my motion-detector triggered thermite laced bitcoin bought
servers thank you very much.

